# What load factor do you use for Restrooms?



## Ryan Schultz (Sep 30, 2019)

What load factor do you use for Restrooms?

I have in the past, used a zero load factor for these--categorizing them as circulation.

My AHJ hasn't seem to have a problem with that.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 30, 2019)

Depends on the main occupancy to which the restrooms are accessory. 

If an assembly use, then only the net floor area is used and areas such as circulation and restrooms are not included. However, if the occupant load factor is based on gross floor area, then circulation, restrooms, etc. are included when determining occupant load. 

Thus, if the restrooms are within an office building, then 100 gsf/occupant (150 gsf/occupant per 2018 IBC) is used. If it's a warehouse, then 500 gsf/occupant is used, and so on.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Sep 30, 2019)

Let's say the main occupancy of the building is a (Airport terminal  - Baggage claim) which is at (20 gross/occupant).  Do I then need to use a (20 gross/occupant) for the restroom areas that serve that Baggage claim?

Seems high.


----------



## RLGA (Sep 30, 2019)

Airports can be a little tricky. Airport terminals are typically considered "covered mall buildings" and the occupant load of the "mall" portion would be determined per Section 402.8.2. If the restrooms are accessed from the "mall" circulation and not directly from the baggage claim area, then I would not include them as part of the gross area of the baggage claim area.


----------



## Ryan Schultz (Sep 30, 2019)

lord have mercy on our souls.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 30, 2019)

You better have strong bladder control when waiting in baggage when all the planes land at the same time.
Consider if there is food service where liquor is served adjacent to baggage, what then when counting?
CPC table differs from occupancy when counting fixtures based on area use.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Sep 30, 2019)

Got to love my small international airport with an arrival of about 1 every hour between 6 am and midnight with only 2 baggage carousals


----------

